# Dunn's River Nourishment



## Jackoo (Apr 27, 2010)

I am a young teen and looking to gain some muscle. Will this drink help me as i Can't afford a proper body building powder. MESSAGE ME PLEASE!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, you will gain weight, with a lot of fat too, too many sugars in that stuff! It's not that cheap either tbh!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Eat eggs instead


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I usually advise youngsters on a budget with age and metabolism on their side to eat plenty of full cream milk, peanut butter, and whole eggs.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate,

Never heard of that before. But to be honest if you want a weight gainer, your best sticking with the popular brands, such as BSN, CNP, PVL etc. Overall though get your diet as straight as possible and you should be on the right tracks!

Andy,

BBWarehouse


----------

